# Wing Chun in Utah



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in Utah, around the Salt Lake City area and was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere around here that teaches Wing Chun and that are legit and not some con.  
Thank you for your time:asian:


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you live around American Fork/Lehi? If so I have a friend that teaches out there.


----------



## Chas Fisher (Jan 21, 2007)

Try Sifu Jerry Gardner:

http://www.redlotusschool.com/wing_chun.htm

He represents the Duncan Leung lineage.

good luck,

Chas Fisher


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

almost a ghost said:


> Do you live around American Fork/Lehi? If so I have a friend that teaches out there.


 
No I live in the Layton/Clearfield area in north Davis County


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

Chas Fisher said:


> Try Sifu Jerry Gardner:
> 
> http://www.redlotusschool.com/wing_chun.htm
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the link, I'll contact Sifu Gardner and see what happens.


----------



## mesar (Sep 18, 2011)

If your still looking, there's a teacher in Ogden.


----------

